# Tegu has brown patch on his nose ?



## ryanwyj (Sep 25, 2014)

Lately I noticed my tegu has a brown patch at the tip of his nose. I was wondering if this was an illness or is he developing some darker pigments on the area. Would be really helpful if someone could share some light on this. First post!


----------



## ryanwyj (Sep 25, 2014)

This is a picture of Titan my tegu and his brown patch


----------



## LiamTheLizardMan (Sep 27, 2014)

It's complete normal for black and whites to have dark noses, don't worry man he's fine


----------



## ryanwyj (Sep 27, 2014)

LiamTheLizardMan said:


> It's complete normal for black and whites to have dark noses, don't worry man he's fine


Thanks a lot for you help! I've been going nuts cause I couldn't find a reliable source for this.


----------

